# Handsome male Telamonia



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2011)

Up close with a Male Telamonia sp. (?) jumping spider.
































More jumping spiders of Malaysia here: Wonderful jumping spiders of Malaysia  | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice photos! Solid technique.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet set.  Jumpers are rapidly becoming my favorite multi-legged subject.  Such variety within the family.  I love seeing your offerings from such an abundant region!

Are you studio shooting these?  Or is that a larg double-diffuser?


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Sweet set.  Jumpers are rapidly becoming my favorite multi-legged subject.  Such variety within the family.  I love seeing your offerings from such an abundant region!
> 
> Are you studio shooting these?  Or is that a larg double-diffuser?


 


Derrel said:


> Nice photos! Solid technique.


 
Thanks AI, Derrel.

AI - all shot outdoor in the wild. MPE65, MT24EX and DIY Diffuser like this: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats nice light.   Looks like you are losing a lot of light due to the open nature of the flash arrangement though.  Im guessing you would get a ton more shots out of your flashes if you could enclose them a bit.  Still, great results Kurt.  :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful shots!  It's official.  I am going to have to blow the money on the R1 kit.  Between these and AI's wonderful world of Macro, I've been pushed to my envy limit. 

Mark


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent series !! Love those little jumpers !!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Mark, jaharris.


----------



## Bios. (Jun 6, 2011)

These are pretty amazing, especially #1 and #4. Brilliant subject, nice light and high magnification, what more could you want?


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 7, 2011)

great shots


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Carlos, Bios.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 8, 2011)

Great set.  Very crisp!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2011)

mjbine said:


> Great set.  Very crisp!


 
Thanks, mjbine.


----------

